# Deworming!!!!!



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Need help with 6 wk shots!*

My pup will be 6 weeks in 4 days & I want to know when they get first shots & which ones.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Technically at 6 weeks old you can give them the 4-way or even the 7-way puppy shot...but those are a lot of vaccines to put in a little 6 week old pup's system. Personally I would just to the basic Parvo/Distemper shot if you have a high risk in your area. Then you will need to wait 3 weeks and give the shot again, then wait another 3 weeks and do the shot for the last time. So a total of 3 shots spread out over 3 weeks. 

However, if the risk of parvo/distemper is not common in your area you can wait till 12 weeks and only have to give the shot once and the dog will have full immunity. It's up to you but any dog under 12 weeks will need 3 sets of the same shot.

I'd wait till 12 weeks personally, since I am not crazy about over vaccination. But definitely get them started if you are in a high risk area. And deworm the pup too!


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was told she was already dewormed. And will need it again in 3 weeks but not sure! I wanna get the shots over with. I hear that you could give them the parvo 5way. But I'm not sure, this is my first time owning a dog without its first shots!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Most people start shots at 8 weeks.... But folks also start at 6 weeks, it's up to you.  I'd deworm her as well because if they didnt give you any actual proof of deworming, they might not have done it. Parasites are so gross so I'd probably get a deworming that kills all sorts of worms like Panacure or one that the ingredients are pyrantel paomate/praziquantel... They are available at Tractor Supply stores as well as at pet stores. Depending on where you live Tractor supply sells the shots as well so you can just vaccinate the pup yourself. It's not hard and it's what I do.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was gunna give them to her at 8wks along with deworming her again. Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*New owner to 5.5 week old pit pup!*

I'm new to this site. Found it on google & would like to welcome myself and my babygirl Nina. Not sure what kind of pitbull she is. But she's very beautiful ! & she's already spoiled. I bought her from a couple not sure why she was given away at such a young age. But she was born December.31,2013.




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> I'm new to this site. Found it on google & would like to welcome myself and my babygirl Nina. Not sure what kind of pitbull she is. But she's very beautiful ! & she's already spoiled. I bought her from a couple not sure why she was given away at such a young age. But she was born December.31,2013.
> View attachment 43898
> View attachment 43906
> View attachment 43914
> ...


She is a happy puppy, that is all that is important 
Welcome to the fam!

She is pretty doggarn young to be separated from mama.
What are you nourishing her with? Is she already eating puppy food? 
Do you have a vet apt set up for her yet? Shots!!
Any questions??


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

She's eating hard puppy food which I mix with a tad bit of water to soften it a bit. She eats it perfectly fine about every 5hrs & she's going potty as well. I was thinking of setting her an appt at 8wks along with her shots & dewormed  any tips on potty training, would like to start her early as possible. 
I take her outside about 10 mins after she eats/drinks then a half hour after.
She mainly eating, going potty & sleeping 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Get some puppy formula for her to mix with the food. Since she is not on her mom's milk, supplementing the formula until 8 weeks along with the puppy food is a good idea.

Cute pup!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Man Ive never really liked that puppy formula for pups that are eating healthily, but its just my humble opinion..
Id look into trying to find some raw goat milk from a farmers market or a local breeder..
Glad the young pup is doing great! Get those shots in her !!!  Since youre away from mom go ahead and make the apt for as soon as possible. Try to keep her from "out in life" for a few weeks, especially like petsmart and places like that.. Wait until you know she has shots first..
Potty training is just repetition and the waiting game. Set an alarm and every 30 mins take her to the door, (scratch door with paw, or little bell or something) to get her used to asking to go out.. After that, its all just repetition and time


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Important question!!*

My puppy will be 6 weeks in 4 days she was eating powdered formula with water mixed with it.

I now decided to give her hard puppy food and cold water. Dog food " royal canin" which this food goes up to 8lbs.

Would that be upsetting her stomach causing her to have runny, pudding looking poops.

Should I give her warm water with her food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

She is still very young. If this is a new food it will upset her stomach.
Also If it an inferior food her stomach isn't set up for the grains and starches in the food.

A good quality puppy food, hit with some water and allowed to "soften" is just fine.
If you have access to goats milk use that instead of water.

If the bowels don't change in a day or so get her to the vet!
Also.. get them shots in her!! it will help with bugs.. also the Food Grade DE will help!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

With a pup that young I would mix the puppy formula with the food, microwave it about 10 seconds, stir it up and then serve.

We got Camo as a rescue at 5 weeks and i fed him exactly that way. 3 weeks later he has grown over 2x the weight when we got him and is looking healthy.

At the 7 week mark I started just mixing the dry formula powder with his food , as he was able to eat un softened kibble by then.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


> She is still very young. If this is a new food it will upset her stomach.
> Also If it an inferior food her stomach isn't set up for the grains and starches in the food.
> 
> A good quality puppy food, hit with some water and allowed to "soften" is just fine.
> ...


I did that also with Lola ( she was 6 weeks) only not fresh milk, I'll gave her in powder form (link) Holistic Puppymilk » Farm Food Natural Dogfood

http://www.farmfood.co.uk/dogfood/premium-quality/Farm-Food-no1/feeding-advice.html

Well i think you could buy that also in the USA
Good luck with you're puppy


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Would that be upsetting her stomach causing her to have runny, pudding looking poops.
> 
> Should I give her warm water with her food?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As I said in other post, you need a vet appointment.

Hookworms is likely, since I doubt the mother was regularly given meds for this, that passed through the milk to the pups. 
Pups get first treatment for worms/coccidia through the mother, when bred properly.

Hookworms in Dogs | petMD

A person I knew didn;t take my advice and got a pup from a BYB. Didn;t have money for the vet. Pup died. Same symptoms you described.

But only a vet can tell ya.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

If I deworm my pup again to make sure she doesn't have worms would it hurt her if someone already did.

The couple I got her from say the dewormed her but she has a pot bellied big / looks bloated.

But no worms in her stool.

Not even sure when they dewormed her if they did. Just want to make sure my pup is worm free before her pet visit.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

As long as it's been at least a week... usually the pups need to be dewormed several times prior to going to their new homes. Also, worming pups is ineffective if the mother wasn't also wormed. Or, you can schedule a vet appointment for a health checkup/well visit and allow the vet to do a stool sample (as is routine in a checkup like this) and they can correctly dose and worm the pup for you.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

See I'm not even sure if she was dewormed and when. The lady told me she was but her belly is just so big but there is no worms of any sort in her poop.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Did the person you got her from give you any kind of shot record to show deworming and boosters that were given, if any? If not, I'd say it's safe to say she didn't receive anything. Not all worms will come out in her excrement. It's best to get her in to a vet, especially since you just got her, so you can go ahead and get her on record with the vet, and get her a well check up and started on a vaccine/worming regimen.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Just wondering.*

Here's a pic of my pups belly. Could someone tell me if it looks normal or if it's worms....














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

No records were given at all! And the vet where I live doesn't take pups til 8weeks she will only be 6weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Can't tell a thing from those pictures, as the pup is laying down. A better picture would be needed to even guess. Like a picture of her standing, from her level, either a side shot or front on, or over top of her. 

As I stated in your other thread, please take your pup to the vet to get a well check up and they will cover this in the initial exam. We are not veterinarians and cannot offer true medical advice.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, in order to properly dose your pup, you need to know how much she weighs. Is it possible she just ate/drank too much and is bloated? I commented on your other thread also.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

No. She's been lookin bloated for about 2 days now. & she goes to the bathroom normally so she isn't bloated from eating too much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're so concerned about her having worms, then you need to get a weight on her, and give her a basic worm medicine that covers all worms, appropriate for her age/weight. You said the vet won't see her til she's 8 weeks? Find another vet... pups need vet care earlier than that, even if they're too young to start their vaccines.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok thank you! I was gunna go get Worm-X tonight & deworm her when she hits 6wks. Then take her to the vet at 8wks! I live in a diff country every vet I tried don't take pups til 7-8 weeks. So I wanna at least deworm her then hopefully be able to take her to the vet! & she won't have worms.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

worm every 2-3wks, until they are at least 4months old,

pups just seem to wade thru there own feces with not a care in the world,

thats where the new worms come from,

and it takes 7-10 days for worm eggs to hatch, so it could take several times to wipe them out.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. Well at least if I do it now she can get dewormed again at her first vet appt in 2 weeks! Thanks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Worms contagious?!?!*

My pup has worms can I catch them from her? I'm kind of scared. Going to deworm her tonight.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You should be fine. Just make sure to clean up her poop from your yard until she's clear so she doesn't keep getting them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I do that. Just don't want to catch them from her licking me or sleeping on the couch or whatever else...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

You will be fine. The main thing is other dogs. Has anyone recommended DE? It's a natural wormer. Get it from tsc or feed stores. The food grade. There are a few threads on it here. I've been giving it to mine and I know a few others who use it too. You can sprinkle it in your yard for fleas also. I put it in their food

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I was told to get Worm-X and that should get rid of them in 2 days' if not within a week I'll try DE.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

The DE is prevention after he's cleared up I meant. Once he's clear you can use that to prevent.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh ok. So as of now I'm just gonna go by WORM-X and hopefully I get rid of them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Unless you are eating her poop you should be fine


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Just dewormed my pup.*

Just gave her a pill for deworming with peanut butter...

How long does it take to get rid of the worms? Should I just give her another deworm pill in a week to be safe? I want them gone before I take her to the vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

there is nothing to be ashamed of to have a pup with some worms. The vet will not think negatively of you.. Just to make sure you have given a wormer.. 

What kind did you use? Where did you get it? The vet is there to help..


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

RidWorm & at walmart because the pet store was closed. It's used for puppies n small dogs... Only ingredient was Pyrantel paomate.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Usually you give one pill on day 1 and then the second pill on day 2 to clear out worms...


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

You did it at a good time. You've wormed now and if you want the vet can check to make sure they're gone.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*6wk old.*

I dewormed my pup yesterday the first 2-3 poops were full of worms while the last couple had a few in them.

Also since I dewormed her she's been wanting to eat double the amount I usually give her at every meal.

Does this sound normal and she's getting rid of the worms?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, sounds normal like the meds are working! Give her the second dose today as you want to get rid of them all! And then do the whole thing again in a couple weeks. Obviously the people you got her from didnt worm her like they said. 

And eating more is totally normal! Before she was feeling sick and full from getting all the nutrients sucked out if her from the disgusting worms! 

So glad to hear a lot of them came out!  she is on the road to being a healthy girl.

I had a rescue/foster pup once and I dewormed him the day I had him at the house and he pooped out worms and it literally looked like he pooped a pile if speghetti noodles. Poor thing, it was so sad. But he made a full recovery and went to a great home! So don't worry about her


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you so much! She's a pig . Before she was only eating 1/8thcup since I dewormed her she wants to eat triple the amount


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nina... I have merged the majority of your threads together, as there's no need to make multiple threads about the same topic. Please continue to update this thread instead of making new threads about the same thing. If you're using the petguide.com app on your tablet or phone, click on the top left to bring up the user menu, select either subscribed or participated on the menu and this will show all threads and posts that you've commented on or opted to follow. If you're on the computer, and can't find your thread, go to the top left, and in the blue bar, click on User CP (this will be your control panel) and this will redirect you to a page that shows all the threads you've started or commented on. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for your input but I really don't care what you have to say  you have been nothing but rude.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Thanks for your input but I really don't care what you have to say  you have been nothing but rude.


????? Who are you talking to? If this is addressed to me, I've not been rude honey. We are not veterinarians; therefore, it's illegal for us to give medical advice, which is why in numerous threads, I directed you to a veterinarian. If you feel I was rude, I apologize.

Also, not that I'm throwing weight around, but myself and a few others who have responded to you are moderators here on the forum, and we are the ones who uphold the rules and keep things running smoothly. IMO, you should care what we have to say.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Thanks for your input but I really don't care what you have to say  you have been nothing but rude.


Look! All pups have worms! Over the counter wormers are not effective enough to kick them all out. GO TO THE VET AND HAVE YOUR PUP WORMED! Don't wait and don't forget to bring a stool sample! And you should be a little nicer to those who try to help you. Especially a staff member who goes out of their way to help YOU!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Thanks for your input but I really don't care what you have to say  you have been nothing but rude.


WTH? No one is being rude except you for saying that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> ????? Who are you talking to? If this is addressed to me, I've not been rude honey. We are not veterinarians; therefore, it's illegal for us to give medical advice, which is why in numerous threads, I directed you to a veterinarian. If you feel I was rude, I apologize.
> .


I always say "sorry is for criminals and screw ups." You have nothing to feel sorry about.

You weren't rude in the least bit. You're dealing with a youngin'....they want the respect, but won't give it; they ask questions, but only want what they wanna hear.

Then again, if people buy a pup they should get one without worms or get a full refund for crappy breeding standards.

Then they won't be here asking for "rudeness," and being part of the never ending cycle of stupidity. They should research and not jump the gun and grab a pup they don;t know how to care for themselves.

If this sounds rude, it was intended to be, at the accuser of rudeness.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

redog said:


> Look! All pups have worms! Over the counter wormers are not effective enough to kick them all out.* GO TO THE VET AND HAVE YOUR PUP WORMED!* Don't wait and don't forget to bring a stool sample! And you should be a little nicer to those who try to help you. Especially a staff member who goes out of their way to help YOU!


:goodpost:


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Goemon said:


> I always say "sorry is for criminals and screw ups." You have nothing to feel sorry about.
> 
> You weren't rude in the least bit. You're dealing with a youngin'....they want the respect, but won't give it; they ask questions, but only want what they wanna hear.
> 
> ...


:clap:............ :clap:


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

So cute . People know how to be disrespectful


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm trying to find where anyone was rude to you before your comment, Nina, and I can't. Actually they were pretty patient and answered all of your questions and only requested that you keep it to one topic. Not too much to ask, I think?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> So cute . People know how to be disrespectful


LOL, SERIOUS? You wanna own a bulldog but can't handle a little heat back at you, AFTER you said the one trying to help you is rude? Telling a moderator you don't care what they say isn't rude, when she was trying to help you!? Please enlighten me, for I see no traction in this matter.

For the record, I have taken far more heat than you, and have been suspended....yet here I am. :angel:


----------

